# Catering Partner in CT.



## shamrock chef (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm looking for a front of the house person to start up catering in Centeral CT. I have over 20 years of kitchen experiencein Country Clubs and have catered hundreds of partys on my own.I'm looking to do the upscale side of the business. Please contact me here and we can go from there.:chef:


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Okay Shamrock, since no one is jumping at your offer to move to CT, come on up to NH and we'll talk....


----------



## auntieoftwo (Dec 13, 2006)

Shamrock,
Are you still looking to start up in CT? I'm interested in talking to you.
auntie of two

:chef:


----------



## ctchef (Jan 19, 2007)

did you ever get a partner to get the catering off the ground? I'd like to speak with you. You say central CT, where do you mean? I am in Ridgefield, CT


----------

